#  Krankenpflege >   Eure Meinung bezüglich Elektromobile? >

## mision

Was ist eure Meinung bezüglich Elektromobile?
 Ich habe viel Gutes darüber gehört, wie auch nicht soooo gutes. Die Meinungen sind wie immer verschieden. Wonach schaue ich bei der Auswahl eines solchen Elektromobils? Gibt es da irgendwelche Sachen die man wissen muss?
 Was auch immer sie denken, schreiben sie. Besser wissen als das falsche kaufen. 
 Der ist für meine Oma zum Geburtstag, also es soll sicher und gut sein.

----------


## josie

Hallo Mision!
Ein Modell kann ich dir nicht empfehlen, ich würde mich beim Händler/Sanitätshaus vor Ort informieren und auch mal Probe fahren, hier zur INfo: Elektromobile - AS Seniorenprodukte Elektromobile für Senioren – nützlicher Ratgeber zum Elektromobil

----------


## Läuft

"Hallo du  :Smiley: 
 so lieb von dir. Ich würde genau das gleiche tun, wen ich eine Oma noch hätte. Ist immer wieder schön zu lesen.
 Natürlich versuche ich zu helfen. Ich antworte nicht so oft, denn es gibt so blöde fragen, und ich ""übersehe"" die am liebsten. Tipps zum Kauf von Elektromobilen, nicht das ich darüber etwas besonderes weiß, nur das meine Tante ein solches besitzt, und das ich und ihr Sohn nach solchen Tipps gesucht haben, wie halt auf dieser Seite.
 Gibt nichts vieles auf das man achten muss, die übertreiben es natürlich mal auf solchen Seiten, aber was soll es."

----------


## Tamarrah

Meine Mutter hat seit einigen Jahren ein Elektromobil und sie liebt es. Für Senioren ist es eine große Hilfe, da es ihnen ermöglicht mobil zu bleiben. Meine Mutter ist gerne draußen unterwegs, aber leider machen ihre Beine nicht alles mit, so dass sie nicht mehr lange laufen kann. Aus dem Grund ist das Elektromobil die perfekte Lösung für sie.Ich habe ihr letztes Elektromobil gebraucht gekauft. LG

----------

